# HMxVT



## Sena Hansler

*Dragonscale HM Ares and my lovely grizzle/irridescent VT Janey* have been placed in the tank with the shock method after being powerfed frozen, fresh, and pellet foods. October 23. Please note Janey does not have fin damage, regrowth does not have color and I could not get a picture clearly of them.

*Set up*: 10 gallon with 3.5 inches of water heated to 82. Large IAL split in half. Live plants such as marimo ball, java fern, java moss, anubias... One fake plant, along with a hiding spot). Thermometer placed on the side, good distance away from nest. Brand new tank - came with the cardboard along the sides which I kept on to allow privacy :lol: I used cardboard and paper towel for the two bare sides, since my female tends to get side tracked :roll:

*Expectations* if the eggs/fry are not eaten: Wide finned veiltails. 

*Why this route*: Allowing my male to gain some experience, as I will be using *hopefully* a halfmoon female after this spawn. People in my area like the larger finned betta - whether veiltail or not. Plus I would like to see how a grizzle/dragon turn out 

*October 23: afternoon*
Male and female saw each other right away. She gave chase, he gave chase, she gave chase. Nothing big. He refuses to make a nest. IAL came in right on time today! Added a halved one in.

*night*: I scoop part of his nest from his other tank into the breeding tank. It works like a charm - his nest has doubled.

*October 24: morning*
Ares is content wiggling a dance for his lady, the nest has once again doubled. She remains stubborn, and a flaring fighter at that! She has no damage, however he has taken some damage to his caudal. He has been viciously chasing her, beating her up.

*night*: They swim around together, sometimes he flirts and darts after her, but it remains oddly calm - away from the nest.

*October 25: morning*
Fed them a small amount today. Male ate, but the female stared at the food and instead of eating, did a slow gentle determined and precise dance as if to entice HIM. I have never seen that before... She has followed him to his nest. Perhaps I get to see them spawn before I have to walk to work in an hour? Perhaps... When I come home I reckon I shall have eggs in the nest!! Or, so I hope for.


----------



## Nutt007

Good luck on the spawn! I will be excited to check back in a few weeks and see how the fry have developed! Looks like an interesting pair.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, let's hope Daddy-O is not an egg eater xDD But he seems really diligent for the nest, and very upset when I peek in >.> Hopefully he will be a good one (pray pray pray)

Fry foods: BBS, decap BBS, microworms, all to start.


----------



## indjo

Are you sure the female is a VT? Her caudal looks too round to be a VT which is usually sort of oval. Her dorsal is wide, implying she is a DT geno. IMO you should get some nice deltas and round tails.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler

indjo said:


> Are you sure the female is a VT? Her caudal looks too round to be a VT which is usually sort of oval. Her dorsal is wide, implying she is a DT geno. IMO you should get some nice deltas and round tails.
> 
> Good Luck.


Oh shoot, really?! Huh. I have never seen nor had a delta before - I assumed for the slight swoop of her anal fin - which means I got a deal when I bought her :lol: well in that case I would expect what you said - round tails and deltas. Cool!! 

I'm at work now so I hope when I get home she is hiding and he is guarding!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I got home, and watched them for a bit. She was not being beaten away, but he did follow her around (which she did not like). She looked thinner but I was unsure. Unfortuantely the draft of me moving the top cover (white plastic) drifted part of the nest away (an unused part mind you) and from another part a tiny egg drifted out, and daddy caught it!

I have removed the female, who only has a minor tear in her caudal. And INDJO I see what you mean about her fins - wish I could change the title now :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, here is the female after the spawn - floating in another tank in a cup to acclimate (not that she let me acclimate her, she hopped out :roll Her colors have literally burst forth during spawning!

I don't want to bother daddy and the nest with pictures, I really am hoping for a good dad LOL


----------



## homegrown terror

i agree, her dorsal suggests DT (doubletail, not delta) genetics...the actual tail splitting could be latent in her, or just very barely apparent. likely most of the babies will have her finnage and the dad's coloration, if my understanding isn't off.


----------



## Sena Hansler

sorry I keep getting DeT and DT mixed up.

I don't quite see the doubletail o.o can you point out where?  if that is the case... Then my doubletail male and her should have some DT?

The offspring idea you mentioned would be neat. I love his coloring!


----------



## homegrown terror

Sena Hansler said:


> sorry I keep getting DeT and DT mixed up.
> 
> I don't quite see the doubletail o.o can you point out where?  if that is the case... Then my doubletail male and her should have some DT?
> 
> The offspring idea you mentioned would be neat. I love his coloring!


she doesn't show it in her tail, the gene might be latent in her. where you can really see it is in her extremely wide dorsal. look at these photos:

















see how the dorsal is long and wide, almost a mirror image of the anal? that's a secondary characteristic that's usually present in bettas that bear the doubletail gene, whether their tail splits or not.


----------



## Creat

*Follow* yeah she isnt a vt... the more I see her the less I think she is


----------



## ao

oO if the female isnt HM or CT it is likely she is VT are you able to take note of how many rays she has?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I can try to check!  Her odd coloration on her caudal makes it awfully hard to tell so I took pictures and checked.

AS for the spawn... HE is NOT an egg eater!! Hoorah! Woke up this morning, turned on the lights and the poor daddy saw his eggs on the bottom of the tank, He hastily grabbed every single one (even checked the moss) and there is a group of them in the nest which I got a picture of. Eye-spy - can you see them?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I got some pictures, and cropped to show the caudal. I think I saw double? I have never dealt with female DT geno, or any geno. :/ I have only had combtail, veiltail, and plakat! And their caudals speak for themselves :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay definately subscribed! Wow the females colors really came out! You should totally breed her to your dt because I would so take a baby!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha I would keep one myself! :lol: The dragonscale male Ares is doing great, definitely a doting daddy. I am debating removing him when the fry are hatched, mainly because I am not wanting to risk a baby eater :roll: I don't know yet! When I come home, I'll check on him again. I hate work ;( LOL! BUT they cut my hours so I guess it is not so bad in a way... I get to be home to feed and clean my fry tank  

And yes her colors really came out! It would be neat, to see Mickey (doubletail) and Janey (doubletail geno?) breed, and the color would be interesting. Hopefully he is aggressive enough to take her on :roll:


----------



## ao

too blurry XD but I'll say a Vt for now, as i dont see any branching beyonf the secondary


----------



## Sena Hansler

:/ Here are the actual photos. I think the flash may have hindered but otherwise there would be no way to get a picture.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Glad to here daddy is behaving himself lol! I am so close to being ready for my spawn and finally have money to spend untill I'm in dept again lol! I love the females new colors so nice!!! Keep us updated in the meantime I am browsing the web for breeders lol it is entertaining! Can't wait to here what happens!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I expect (since they were close yesterday morning) I will have hatched babies tonight when I get home =D at the latest, early morning. AND I am off for the next two days as well. Today I get 20.00 so I may pop into the second hand store to check if they have aquarium heaters and/or tanks... Since a couple tanks are under quarantine until I do a thorough clean.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Looks like you will be scrubing fish stuff for the rest of the day lol have fun.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well tomorrow I will be lol. Plus desperately trying to find a heater for the 5 gallon as the one I had quit. No heat from it! Found a chilled betta in the 68 degree water :roll: urg!! Lol. So everyone without heat moved upstairs  Ryan accidentally cracked the 1 gallon bowl :/ so I'm down a count haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Lol Guys often they just can't resist wrecking stuff lol I purchased a heater for my 5 gal and it doesn't work!! returning it today. 68 degrees is pretty chilled but it is nearing winter here I guess. Lol just realized it is snowing right now where I am. Hopefully you can find another tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yep snowing here too xD I don't like winter LOL. I will also get a room heater for when I jar the babies


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I think you might spend more than $20 lol. so mad it is cold wish it could always be warm but still snow once in a while lol but the snow would not be cold. Where did you get the female in this spawn?


----------



## Sena Hansler

The store here believe it or not. He has gotten more fancy ones in. I suppose she IS a doubletail geno considering the three bettas next or her were DOUBLETAIL males >< I didn't even think about that.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

OOh I want a dt! Pet smart doesn't have any  hey did you get the email I sent you? How is the spawn going tell us tonight if there are any babies!!!!! Best of luck!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I will definitely tell you when I get home!! I have noticed my old lady Meagan her eggs were always falling from the nest and three males ate the eggs. Now Janey, her eggs stay in the nest most of the time - and have NOT been eaten. Which then I think I had a bad "egg" :lol"


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I hope for the best!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

-sits down at home- Whew! So, the eggs are still there. Yay! Tomorrow morning we should have fry <3 some of the eggs are starting to "break apart", which then it is very very soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler

*-flail-!!!*

I SAW EGGS MOVING! I have never seen that before! A couple were trying to hatch, before I took these pictures. I GET TO WATCH BABY FISH HATCH!!! =D =D =D


On a random side note, my female had to be divided in the same tank as Mickey, my male doubletail. He has made the thickest nest ever! And he has not made a nest before :shock:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay we have babies! Well almost lol are there any tails yet? ooh so excited good thing you have two days off I wouldn't be able to get a thing dome because I would want to get home to my fishies lol!


----------



## Creat

Congrats I saw babies hatching once.... very cool.


----------



## Sena Hansler

It IS cool! and I caught some on camera (hehe) so I could share  yes! we have some tails. And some nest jumpers...daddy put them back (hoorah!)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay daddy most likely won't eat the fry! Oooh I want to see that video! Post it asap!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol!!! I gotta get it loaded and all that jazz first


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I guess I can wait  lol just kidding


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Trust me I'm waiting for it to looooad! x.x urg.


-almost died- I looked into the tank and the eggs were gone. I looked again and he had moved them :lol: I never had a betta be so diligent with moving his eggs/fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler

*Bouncing Babies!*

:lol: Got pictures! I pulled the dad out, although I will say.. HE IS NOT A BABY EATER!!! WHOOOO!!!

Some of the babies are *already free swimming!* Most are still in the nest. Yay! ^.^ There is a good number of them too! Now for the hard part.... The ifrst two weeks <3

Oh, and Janey has remained colored up. She did not revert back to her original pale color  Awesome!

Ares is a little peeved I removed him. All well, I'll feed him and he will forgive me :lol:

As for the video, I am using my phone's "hot spot" so uploading it onto youtube ATM is not a good idea (bills)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay free swimming fry! Now you are stuck being the mommy lol daddy is sick of watching the kids lol. So happy the fry are doing good! The fry sure are growing fast! Free swimmers already wow thats amazing!


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's what I thought! :lol: They are so tiny and cute :3

And now I have a daddy-o that is not a notorious egg/baby eater!


----------



## Setsuna

Thats a nice male


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks  I am glad he was a good dad too.


----------



## indjo

Congrats on a successful spawn. . . . let the real fun begin. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler

LOL Oh, I know. I watched them the first day, and only saw two pass away (drifted from the nest and never came back up the entire day) so I got those ones out. BTW there is daphnia in my tank x) Seems to me they have been cleaning up... all that dead stuff... Plus what an excellent source of food.

I am very unsure about my BBS. I did what the intructions say, and now just....waiting. I suppose. I am guessing not all the eggs will float, once they hatch? How do I know they have hatched?

Anyways, over half are swimming, some are still jumping.

AND....
....
Pictures!


----------



## Creat

Good luck on the bbs them and i arent friends .... they always die on me


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, I found that the "96% success rate" is more like "40% success rate" Which is fine.  I got BBS!! Some of my fry when diving after them lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So I only see one who is not free swimming - the rest are! BBS has been fed (yay!) and they are fast little swimmers!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay! Good to hear everything is going great! I hope for the best!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I cleaned the tank today, with an airtube as a siphon. Only accidentally got one of the fry LOL  He/she is fine though. re-added water (same temperature), and at the same time fed them with BBS. I got to watch some of my many babies eat their food before I added back in the plants :lol: They do what my adults do. Stalk...watch....NOM.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So I got some pictures of the babies... Some of the pictures are NOT of the fry, but rather of the scary swarm of BBS that decided to congregate by the heater


----------



## LadyVictorian

WOW...that was all BBS? It looked like a black cloud. Well the babies won't go hungry xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay good to hear everything is going good! The fry look great and that is alot of bbs! Hope the future of this spawn will turn out good!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes that was all BBS lol. First day they chomped the daphnia, and after that there was usually no trace of BBS when I got home xD so the fry should be set for now LOL. I watched a few more slurp up the unsuspecting BBS :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Since they have hatched I have only found 5 dead - which is a pretty good number. I have between 60 and 100 babies! And boy do they love their BBS! Even my boyfriend said they were getting big, fast!


----------



## Creat

Yay glad to here all is well


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Your spawn appears to be going quickly! They seem to be growing so fast!!!


----------



## LizzyP

Just read all 6 pages, lol. Parents are beautiful cant wait to see what they look like!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I just read all 6 pages too! I can't wait to see the results. 

I can sympathize with sucking up fry. I vaccumed one of my platy fry by accident and I got all upset because I thought it was a dead one I hadn't noticed. But it was just fine. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hehe mine was all surprised xD I have NOT found a single dead fry since, and everyone is doing good. They are getting to the point where I can see their eyes moving, looking around - and they've come to the glass a few times as if they knew "food lady!!!" :lol: one of them was slowly creeping up on another and bopped him on the nose :lol:


----------



## Romad

Good job Sena :thumbsup: I'm loving the fry pics. I love that stage - all eyes with a tail attached.

What are you going to do with all of those fish now?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Probably sell them LOL. They will however, be set up after they need to be separated, into large jars on a three teir shelf in the spare room, heated with a room heater  if I find a female with the coloring or finnage I want to breed back to Ares to obtain some lovelier finnage.


----------



## Sena Hansler

*They're Growing!*

This is just a small amount of them, after they have eaten!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww so cute! I really love the male! Female is nice too! Keep us updated!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

So cool to see them up close!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know =D They are so cute!!! >< And when I took the picture, I expanded it more to see the fry better, and it is really cool to see what they look like, like that.

Good thing is my boyfriend will allow me to breed bettas here, so I can if I want to breed some more  Next time I want to try my doubletail Mickey and her. But first I need a few more 5 gallons. ;-) And jars. >.> And more BBS. 

I cannot wait to see what color I will get from them!! <3 I am getting my BF to take me to the store to see if there are any more females.


----------



## Maddybelle

Awww! So cute! How old are they now?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Whole 10 days old :lol: found 2 more dead (total 7) which again is not bad. There is one I spotted who is much smaller than the others.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are doing so good!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes!!!  And now since I have a second 10 gallon, I am deciding to breed the female to the doubletail, Mickey. But that won't be for another week.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

OOO!! I want to see how that spawn goes!!! Payday is coming up Then I will be able to buy the rest of the stuff I need!! Definately doing a spawn log!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yay!! Which ones are you breeding? You still need to get down to Big Al's :lol: That is where my 30.00 Ares is from lol. And worth every cent  I still need a crowntail male for my marble lady, but have yet to find the right color I desire - or the finnage that is not so awfully messy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Well I currently have 3 more 10 gals not being used so I will most likely pick up new fish from big als. One tank will need to be vacant for spawning lol I will most likely get up to four new fish maybe one or two from bettafx. I will most likely be dividing the 10 gals. I don't want to breed Magic and if Calypso has deformities than I will need new fish. Mad at pet smart right now because went in there yesterday and saw 4 babies it was so sad!


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, I have found another dead, which is expected. I have removed two runts, and one bouyancy-issue fella into the other 10 gallon (heated and filled with less water as the main spawn tank). When I am able to, I will search for more of the smaller ones and put them into that tank, and let the larger fellas have the rule of the tank.

Awesome - well, if we can get Bettafx to hold for 2 weeks I'll split shipping costs with you :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I was thinking that too instead of culling the little guys moving them into into a different tank. I will ask Bettafx if h can hold the bettas untill two weeks from now.


----------



## Sena Hansler

He said he would - usually doesn't but he will  which means ill have another pair LOL.

And yes, I like to have my "culls" give a chance to survive. In a week I will had a shelf ready for jars (and I'll have jars too) plus a few more tanks I'm hoping. To also separate any divided tank bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, I did a larger scale cleaning since my fry are strong and healthy. (FYI chasing down baby fish who are stubborn, is very hard.) I caught over all 115 baby fish, and looking in the tank there was bound to be more than 50 more x.x So all in all, over 150 fry! :shock: :dunno: Who knew?

I found one more dead, which to me this fella had a bent spine. I had to separate half (give or take :lol into the other 10, and the rest remained in the original tank. 

The picture taken was in the other tank, of one cheeky baby - and I got the camera to focus on the thermometer that was about the same distance as the fry, to focus on the fry LOL.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Here are some more pictures! In some of them you can just barely see their caudals


----------



## Sena Hansler

*One deformed baby*

Tank #2:

This little fella caught my eye. I had captured a picture before not knowing, and deleted it because I thought the picture was wonky... Actually, it wasn't. Found this one chilling in the front... He/she swims just fine, so I'll keep an eye out for our bent spine fella, to make sure he/she gets food and such. If this one does survive, I will keep or rehome to someone on here.

Doesn't seem to be suffering, does eat, and is responsive to movement.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So cute! I love the poor deformed guy! Can't wait for the new hmpk!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well I bet he/she will make it -and yes, can't wait for the new pairs either  I have to wait for this spawn to be big enough LOL I'm taking up two tanks currently for the same spawn - so no more spawns just yet


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice pics Sena. Ive got 2 pair all conditioned and ready to go any day. I may need some advise on BBS as Ive always had issues with them for some reason.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I tried the amount the package said (teaspoon per litre) and it was wasted. Try adding less eggs, decent amount of salt (I am using aquarium salt). I had currently: large pop bottle with top cut off. Airstone attached to hose and pump (with adjustable valve) and it seems to work great 

I can't wait for your spawns!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't think I am going to do bbs it seems complicated lol I read how to make your own decaps though on www.crazy4bettas.ca and thought it would be better than live. I have part of the hmpk tank set up already lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have decapsulated BBS as well... The fry only JUST started to eat it. Nothing beats live... I can gaurentee you it is not as complicated as it seems. Trust me I saw the complicated set ups, "timely costs" etc :lol: it's not that bad.


----------



## indjo

You're doing a great job and they're growing fast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks!!!

And I do see how she differs from my veiltails. Her dorsal, anal and caudal are very wide! 

Oh!! So, some of the fry (the biggest ones of course) are showing the same iridescent color as mama....


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> I tried the amount the package said (teaspoon per litre) and it was wasted. Try adding less eggs, decent amount of salt (I am using aquarium salt). I had currently: large pop bottle with top cut off. Airstone attached to hose and pump (with adjustable valve) and it seems to work great
> 
> I can't wait for your spawns!!


Yay! I finally have the BBS thing down. Here is a video of Binky and Superman. Any ideas on how to get my HM males to build a nest? Ive lowered to output, baffled, everything I can think of but never a nest built by either of them and they are very healthy. Yet my VT male builds them like a crazy guy. Ive put a Styrofoam cup cut in half too. Any ideas? Anybody?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Do what I do for stubborn bettas. I take a spoonful of another betta's nest, or his own nest from a previous tank and add it in. Always works for me! And yay!! lol


----------



## Creat

Lower water level ... it seems like its to high and remove any surface disturbance.. baffles wont help to much


----------



## logisticsguy

Ah yes. Thanks Creat. I think Im going to move them to a plastic spawning tub tomorrow and make it 6-8 inches deep.


----------



## Creat

I have had better luck with it near 4 inches if that helps at all  Best of luck though!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Found another dead - which again I'm not too sad about since the number of dead is a fraction of what's still in there :lol:

Anyways in my main tank I have lots of live plants (40 gallon tank with gourami and platy). And some snails hitchhiked!! Not the ones I am used to either. So I grabbed two of these fast growing large snails, and put one in each fry tank ;-) Clean up crew!

The bent spine fry is still alive, and actually the spine is not as bent as it was before. But it is visible that the stomach is curved (with the spine) but he/she still has no problem keeping up with its siblings, eating, or swimming!


----------



## Maddybelle

Yikes! Pond snails! Be really careful, those will take over even faster than ramshorns.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Gosh, pond snails. Gotta love the cute baby snails, but I hate the infestations. I feel like there is this dark cloud looming over me, as my plants are growing so big in the NPT that I am putting them in all of the other tanks (hornwort), Incoming pond snail infestation!!!

I love the deformed babies. I kept 4 from my platy spawn in my 5.5 gallon NPT with a mystery snail. Cute little buggers.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Maddy lol! Well don't worry - if they multiply I'll squish'm :lol:

I dunno what plants I have (forgot) but its growing so fast it's taking over xD

Yup I won't kill any fish that are not suffering or dying  gimpy is doing fine so yeah haha


----------



## Creat

Daw gimpy  I think if he survives to adulthood he would make a fun little pet


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I love gimpy! lol he is so cute! Glad every thing is going great!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha thanks  tomorrow I shall upload some more pictures of the babies! 

Gimpy is still going strong. He/she is with the half that are larger - which is good! Not at all a runt.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Do what I do for stubborn bettas. I take a spoonful of another betta's nest, or his own nest from a previous tank and add it in. Always works for me! And yay!! lol


I took your advise and stole my VTs bubblenest, he didn't seem to mind and quickly built another. Worked like a charm. Thanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem! :lol:

Pictures!! The first baby is showing the colour of it's mama on the caudal - A good number of them have the colour along their spines, caudals, and slowly creeping along the sides. It's awesome!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

More pictures :lol: A good number of them are the size of my platy fry - which is a very good size


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay they are doing so good! I can't believe how big they are already! Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks! =D


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are growing really well, great work! 
About gimpy, sometimes (not always) the spine straightens out when they get to be around 3-4 months, so you will just wait and see. Personally, I'm glad you decided to just let him/her grow since he/she is swimming and eating fine.


----------



## Maddybelle

Wow Sena, your fry are doing great! Mine are about the same age, but light bodied with very little to no iridescence, so they're taking longer to show their colors. =)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks Tpocicat! I have noticed little gimpy has a straighter spine then the wild wiggly line he/she had before.

Maddy, glad to know yours are doing well too! Only the largest of mine have colour (about 5-10 in each tank are the massive ones) the others are either white, or beige-ish


----------



## Sena Hansler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uut8UDxa9S0&feature=plcp Hard to get pictures... so here is a video :lol:


----------



## Maddybelle

I wish I would get side shots of my babies - the tub they're in is clear enough that I can see through it, but my darn cellphone camera can't. 

Sena, I didn't realize that our babies were that close to the same age - my spawn is 2 days older, LOL! What are feeding now?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Still BBS, with a very small amount of decapsulated BBS (which some are willing to eat). My micro worm culture went kupoot, so yeah. Mine are eating a LOT now, so I have a few cultures of BBS running right now just to feed for one day :lol:


----------



## Creat

How you kill micro worms lol I left mine by a window for 4 months put them in a warm room and they came back to life lol. Look at all those cute babies ! I keep seeing more every time I look.


----------



## Sena Hansler

No idea. I never was good with microworms :/ BBS apparently I am great with :lol:

I know!! There's so many :3 posted on Facebook (buy and sell) already, asking what people want (tailtypes, color, patterns etc) Also the fry will be 5.00 each - I will be keeping a few females to breed back to the dad. Only fry that won't be that price would be any possible spawns of combtails or dumbos since that takes a lot longer to obtain results. But even then they won't be overpriced (in a store they would be overpriced to about 15-45$)


----------



## Sena Hansler

I found one more dead fry - and no Gimpy! I believe the dead fry was gimpy :/

And in the other tank I found a wee one, who I made sure got fed amongst his siblings. Literally the size of week one! Smaller than any of the "small" ones. I am guessing he may become food for one of the larger babies :roll: 

The larger ones - I cannot believe how big they are! Some longer, some wider - there's one in particular I can easily point out in the one tank, because he/she has the most color and is the thickest bodied one there.

All the babies know what the baster is for; FOOOD! Little buggers sticking their faces right under the baster opening, and get swirled away by water and brine shrimp :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is so cute! My worms will hopefully come in tomorrow if I am lucky but I haven't heard from bettaheart yet so I am not sure. Aww poor Gimpy! They are doing so good!


----------



## Sena Hansler

So I fed the fry when I got home, and gave the largest of them a taste of thawed bloodworms... Of course a cheeky smaller one HAD to make off with the larger fry's worm :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

*Plague of baby pictures*

Got some pictures that show COLOR!!! Hoorah!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Okay, someone else's eyes tell me... Since there is NOTHING these fellas can tear their fins on, my babes are not yet flaring, and there is no fin nipping just yet...


Is it just me or is THAT a doubletail?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

OMG it totally looks like it its mom is the hm geno right? Maybe it will be a nice dthm! lol probably something like that lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well we will just have to see!! And yes, Janey is the DT geno. The babies are firstly showing her color as well, with one that is slowly getting to darkening his/her colors. I am really interested in the outcome...


----------



## twissfish

Keep up the great work! I can't wait to see them all grown up and pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

*Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!*

Got pictures during feeding time  Plump bellies and most gather now in the "food zone" which is where I usually start depositing food :roll: They wait ever so patiently, all crowded together. :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I wish I could have one of the fry, but no room.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'm reckoning they will be ready in January/February 

Aww MaisyDawg


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I can see light blue fins in some of the pics so adorable! How old are they now? A dt thqt is so awesome! I can not wait to see the outcome!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Fat tummies they have lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: yup pictures during feeding time. And that's right! One of them has blue all over, while another is getting dark blue slowly (originally mama's color) 

On the 25 they will be a full month old.


----------



## twissfish

Adorable fat tummies. :') 

How are mom and dad doing?


----------



## Karebear13

they are so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Mom is being her typical self - begging for food forever, and spazzing out a the sight of us :lol:

Dad I've noticed his fins are thinning (eep) but I will be moving him downstairs very soon, to a heated room. Just need to move his 10 gallon there :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

-flail- I found a fry who has red fins!!  he bopped a smaller sibling on the head for the BBS the little guy was after :roll: his fins are large, red, and he seems to be one of the largest fry in the main tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, this little fella had caught my eye yesterday. Today I caught him (using a ladle lol) and put him in a breeder's box. He seems to skim the bottom of the tank, though has no problem staying upright his bottom end seems "heavy". He also seems to have grown extremely fast... Considering the largest of the fry are not as big as he is! He is HUGE! However, perhaps it is a problem with the spine that is causing this fella to tail-dive? He is fast, darts to get where he needs to, and when he takes a breath from the surface he darts back down to the bottom, where he continues to scout for food (skimming along the bottom). Not sure what to do with him, truthfully. Not sure if something like that could get better, or if he will pass away... Or live a gibbled life.


----------



## Maddybelle

Or maybe he's just a spaz? Cute little fella.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, the way he moves looks wrong - like he is having a hard time staying up at the surface or middle section. Who knows - we will just have to see


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Poor little guy! And red fins on one of the fry maybe you will get daddy's coloring. They are growing fast!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yup! Some are showing dad's colors... From the turquoise bodies with red fins, to just red fins... This'll be cool!!! Even the wee ones are getting colors.
Well I'll keep an eye on my large baby.


----------



## Sena Hansler

They now eat decapsulated BBS, which I mix into the regular BBS. Which will help when I go to work, as they nitpick the bottom of the tank for food :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They probably will eat anything now lol good to hear all is wel.


----------



## twissfish

Too cute! 
I'm glad the parents and babies are doing fine. :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks!!  yesterday and today they got the decapsulated BBS and NHBBS for breakfast. There has been no more casualties!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Good to hear! Hope for the best


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks  I also now have a 20-40 long growout tank!! Once it is set up it will have a smaller filter , and a heater too of course.


----------



## twissfish

That's great news! How many babies do you estimate there are?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Anywhere between 110-150.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww I want a 20 gal grow out but will need to just stick to two ten gals. That is nice to hear!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I talked to the pet store manager today and he would willingly take some of the fry - but only when they are older (3mos+) aka when genders can be figured out, along with tail types and colors  I'd only give him a small amount at a time, not 50-100 all at once (hate to see my own fish dying). Plus if they get sick or do not sell, send 'em back to me.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thats good at least they have a place to go. What store is it? Is that where you got your dt? Hey is the fry that is a dt still around? Glad to hear what pair will you be spawning next? Do you think you will start a new spawn once the current ones are in the 20-40 long? Sorry for all the questions lol. Glad to hear all is great!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Petsgopets which is family run. Yes she came from there. No dead fry so that DT is still somewhere,might do a DTxDTgeno spawn next and crowntail too; and once the fry are moved a spawn will be done lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ooh, I would not mind trying to achieve a crowntail doubletail but that would take some skill, and a LOT of culling.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Petsgopets which is family run. Yes she came from there. No dead fry so that DT is still somewhere,might do a DTxDTgeno spawn next and crowntail too; and once the fry are moved a spawn will be done lol


Your lil fishies look great Sena. I have found a couple stores in Calgary are that are very receptive to buying from local breeders right now. Very happy about that development and heard about the new import regulations that cover a variety of species. Good time to be a guppy breeder apparently. I am trying to get details on the changes. Also happy to report a successful spawn with the fish in my avatar and Binky my fancy koi HM. Looks like 100+ despite an error on my part. Thanks for your advise! Sadly the Super Red spawn failed but I have another cute pair ready to go. I am still learning new things about Betta every day they never stop amazing me. I have room in my sorority tank for one of your fry when the time comes


----------



## Sena Hansler

Good luck!!!  and my fry will be 3-5 dollars each ready January 25 for most if not all of them.  next spawn I figured, aught to be working on CTxDT, the other DTxDTgeno (apparently DTxDT is a bad idea?)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't know abot the dt x dt being a bad idea but a interesting fish would be a hmctdtpk thats a halfmoon, crown tail, double tail, plakat cross so a short finned ct with 180 caudal that has two tails. Anyways I hope for the best!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha that would be cool!!


----------



## twissfish

haha Cool yes, but it sounds like it would be a lot of work! 
I found this on google. :O


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

twissfish said:


> haha Cool yes, but it sounds like it would be a lot of work!
> I found this on google. :O


That is awesome!! It would be a lot of work though!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow! Are they ever getting big! I will soon move them to the 30-40 long, Where they will be able to grow better rather than in 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## twissfish

Oh, wow! They are so much bigger now! They're so adorable.:-D You can see color on a lot of them. I just want to squeeze them lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol! Yep they are growing fast! Soon I will get that 30-40 set up lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pictures!!! I have yet to feed them, that is why they are all crowded together in BOTH tanks :lol:

At this rate it would've taken half a vial of BBS to feed them. Thank God they eat both decapsulated and live!


----------



## Setsuna

Sena Hansler said:


> Pictures!!! I have yet to feed them, that is why they are all crowded together in BOTH tanks :lol:
> 
> At this rate it would've taken half a vial of BBS to feed them. Thank God they eat both decapsulated and live!


holy crap thats alot lol as i scroll down i saw more and more lol


----------



## Maddybelle

LOL, this is why I have a variety of foods: if one of my cultures goes out, I've got several non-live foods that they'll eat. At the moment, I'm feeding walter worms, whiteworms, GP, instant BBS, omega one flakes, and frozen cyclops. I figure I'll never run out of everything at once!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Setsuna LOL I know right?! There's so many... Hopefully my CT spawn (not yet) will have a good number of babies too!

Maddybelle, I wish I could find some of those. To ship in would be bad right now because of the weather (they leave things in the mailbox therefore they freeze and die)

At least I have a massive amount of decapsulated BBS!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

*Wow!*

So, I counted the fry as I moved them to the big tank (filled 1/3 of the way). You know how I said about 150+ fry?

TWO
HUNDRED
AND
THIRTY
THREE


----------



## Setsuna

Sena Hansler said:


> So, I counted the fry as I moved them to the big tank (filled 1/3 of the way). You know how I said about 150+ fry?
> 
> TWO
> HUNDRED
> AND
> THIRTY
> THREE


Holy mother earth thats alot thats unheard of lol at least to me


----------



## logisticsguy

Holy Smokes 233. Wow. That is gonna be a lot of jars!


----------



## Sena Hansler

-almost dies- x.x THERE IS SO MANY!!! No wonder it was hard to feed them!!! 

Oh, I also ordered like... 5 things of BBS. And will order about 10 more. Especially if I dare (gasp!) breed that pair again. :lol: 

So.... If anyone wants some fish PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE MESSAGE ME!! :lol:

I knew bettas could have a LOT of babies... But I didn't expect them all to live :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my god! 233! That is so many! Do you want me to find homes for them too? I will make sure the people are properly educated on caring for them of course. They can be rehomed on Jan 25 right? Oh my gosh that is a lot of bettas!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sure! :lol: That is a lot! I did not expect that many... I usually estimate 50. Not... that...high...of a number.... :shock: 

They were not happy about being moved to the bigger tank, but once they were in there they were zipping everywhere and searching for food. Better feed them before bedtime!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is so cute!  233 Oh my gosh! I can't believe it!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Neither could I. Until I counted them :lol: I had a piece of paper I wrote the numbers down on, to keep track. Then added them together at the end. 233. 72 were in the one tank, and the rest were in the main tank x.x Now they may have a 40 gallon long to swim in! :lol:


----------



## twissfish

233!? That's amazing! What are you going to do with them all? lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Become the fish version of the crazy cat lady off of the Simpsons of course :lol:


----------



## twissfish

As long as you don't start throwing them at strangers. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I would call the mental institute XD Don't start throwing fish lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: OMG feeding them today was a bit more difficult lol. Longer tank...so there is more floor to cover haha! They were all zipping about, and I realized the water is not as warm as it aught to be (76) So I may need to turn the heater up and see if that works. I have the room heater at HIGH and they still have a heater too.

OH a note, I also have a classified ads page for these fellas. Know anyone, direct them thataway


----------



## Sena Hansler

They are getting so big! And colourful!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Omg look at the red on that babies fins so gorgeous! Love the colors! I can't wait untill they have all there colors!


----------



## Maddybelle

Wow Sena, your babies are adorable! They're a wee bit ahead of most of mine developmentally, but I've got a couple of huge ones about 1 inch long already. 0_o I figure the variation in size with mine is caused by my relatively laid back attitude on water changes, LOL.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well I have half big half small too :lol: but that may have been because the one tank had 150ish... Hence why they have their own huge tank


----------



## twissfish

Oh, wow. Those little buggers really are growing fast. :')


----------



## hannah16

Such pretty babies!! If only I was in Canada!


----------



## twissfish

I agree.
Sena, would you consider moving to the U.S.? :-D

Just kidding!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'll move right next to the border and visit now and then just to ship fish ;-) :lol:


----------



## twissfish

"Excuse me, why does your luggage only contain fish?" 
:-D
hahaha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You can't just leave me! You need to take me with you! lol
It would be okay if you brought me back some nice fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Answer: "I'm an evil scientist creating an army of secret agent betta fish. This one? He's Double O' Splenden." :lol:

Fine we'll all go on a USA betta trip!! XD


----------



## twissfish

Double O' Splenden. :-D I like that. xD They'd probably want to take you to some sort of mental treatment facility. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

But I'm not crazy.

crazy?! I was crazy once...they put me in a room full of rats. Rats?! I hate rats! they drive me crazy. Crazy?! I was crazy once...


----------



## twissfish

LOL. 

"Sir, haven't you seen a team of betta agents before? You're missing out, kid."


----------



## Sena Hansler

-points- that one bites. -points to nothing- that one is a ninja. :lol:

Well, if I'm making an army of agents I've got over 200 xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, everyone seems to be doing just fine. Ares is content downstairs in the same heated room - dashing about, begging for food. As is Janey. And everyone else. :lol: Every time I dip my fingers into the fry tank with food, I either get nibbled or end up bopping someone on the nose.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'd like to add a note: There are colors popping up such as a nice rich blue, plus purple! There is also green. What a diverse amount of colors! I quite like it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That sounds so nice I can't wait untill they get all there colors!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Same!  I'm pretty proud of this spawn lol. I keep getting asked how I have over 200 babies... I don't know. I really don't.

anyways, the next two spawns are going to be CT x CT and DT by DTgeno =D


----------



## twissfish

That's great news, but we need pictures!!! :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

How about a video? Lemme get it onto YouTube lol


----------



## twissfish

Even better! lol I can't wait to see cute tiny babies.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Tiny and BIG babies lol


----------



## twissfish

They're growing up so fast. :') -wipes tears- They'll be full agents and off on their own soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: :lol:


anyways, here is the video =D The sound in the background is actually the room heater x) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CxNjnC9u4U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, I went to the outlet store here and got jars. These jars are from medium to HUGE! Some of the jars are comparable to some of the bowls I have seen :shock:

Now, there are...11 rows of 6, plus 1 row of 5. 71 jars. For 16.00. And I am not yet half way there =D Now THAT is a lotta jars.

This betta be worth it 

EDIT: found another jar downstairs. That makes 72!


----------



## Setsuna

Sena Hansler said:


> So, I went to the outlet store here and got jars. These jars are from medium to HUGE! Some of the jars are comparable to some of the bowls I have seen :shock:
> 
> Now, there are...11 rows of 6, plus 1 row of 5. 71 jars. For 16.00. And I am not yet half way there =D Now THAT is a lotta jars.
> 
> This betta be worth it
> 
> EDIT: found another jar downstairs. That makes 72!


HOLY!!!! Oo? Thats alot you are very committed


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Thanks! I may need to cut down my actual job to 2 days a week (12 hours a week) just to clean jars XDD THERE'S SO MANY! I do not think I am looking forward to jarring hahaha. There are some who are already chasing each other around, nipping, and stalking LOL. Luckily it is just play fighting, but soon it will be a full on brawl.

Note: I may need another shelf.


----------



## Sena Hansler

More pictures! These little fellas are growing bigger and bigger every day. I added more water today, making the tank 20 gallons full. I will also be rigging a sponge filter into there as well ASAP. The last picture is the one fry with a wash of both colors... But still very good looking (if I do say myself  )

Most are getting very big! Some I am thinking I can distinguish from male and female but not too sure. We will just have to see when they are 2 months on December 25.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wow the last one is super colorful! They are growing so fast! Jarring is not going to be fun lol. You will need like 4 more shelves!


----------



## Sena Hansler

And about 130 more jars :lol: JUST to be safe.


----------



## marktrc

i kept my fish together all the way to 4 months. the bigger ones got some torn fins but most were fine in general. i could have taken out the bigger ones and just use a few jars. i didnt actually need that many jars because i would give them away quickly. 

im not saying you wont need a lot of jars but its also possible that you wont need as many as you think. depending on how fast you get rid of them.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes, but it is ALWAYS good to MAKE SURE. 

Plus I will be participating in the Farmer's Market which means I will prefer more jars

Plus jarring encourages finnage growth

The "130 more jars" was just an over exaggerating joke. But, thanks


----------



## bryzy

Sena Hansler said:


> Good luck!!!  and my fry will be 3-5 dollars each ready January 25 for most if not all of them.  next spawn I figured, aught to be working on CTxDT, the other DTxDTgeno (apparently DTxDT is a bad idea?)



My birthday! Too bad your in Canada, right? I would LOVE one for my birthday.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ooo I may remember your birthday lol. Well... do you like art? I might do something for you and send that instead :lol:


----------



## bryzy

Yah I love art. I REALLY want a pic of Neptune. (My avatar) he is my first HM, likely my first breeder and my PRETTIEST.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I can probably make something for you ;p I love his butterfly dragonscale coloring! If I saw that I'd HAVE TO HAVE HIM lol


----------



## bryzy

Yah! Butterfly?


----------



## Sena Hansler

See the red that stops, and makes way for that black/clear part? That is most commonly known as a butterfly trait  It's not as "perfect" as some breeders I have seen (and gosh darn I've seen YELLOW butterfly bettas <3) but it is definitely a "butterfly" trait


----------



## bryzy

I got him at petsmart.… lucky find??


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes definately! Great find!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely!!! lol. I have a boy with similar coloring, just without the butterfly pattern... He is the father of this spawn! And dang, he is a GREAT father. I love the color combination. And love the fact I see metallics in this spawn (most distinct with their heavily coloured nose/mouth), plus some who look like him just metallic rather than dragonscale.  The one great pet store find I had was a bright yellow boy with a black head, deemed El Dorado.


----------



## bryzy

Wow! Urs has more spots.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I love the spots :lol: He also has more blue on that dorsal fin :3 I am still surprised petsmart had THAT  Mine was 30.00 from a big store in edmonton, that imports.


----------



## bryzy

It's a farly nice petsmart. The lady who checked me out said u can care for them?


----------



## Sena Hansler

well that is good. The one I went to for my sorority ladies asked if I had enough bowls since they can never ever be together. At least she tried. :lol:


----------



## bryzy

I said "I am an experienced owner for only being so young. I an take care if these fish better then you people can with your dying bettas."


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Good reply. One of these days, I will actually go to that terrible PJ'S PETS in West Edmonton Mall and have a voice recording of the conversation between me (playing the dumb naive woman who apparently wants to get a fish for a 1/2 gallon tank that divides for two, for her three year old daughter) and the associate (who wont know who I am or if I am lying) :lol: SO tempted.

They are kind of another reason why I am breeding. I am bringing healthy, hardy, and decent quality bettas to the people!!!


----------



## bryzy

I need help breeding. I want to breed him and a combodian VT. Mom says I can. I just need help.


----------



## Maddybelle

Yep, it really is amazing what you can find at pet stores these days. I found my boy, Quasar, at petco. I'd send him to a show in a heartbeat, if I could. His babies are 6 weeks old today. Hopefully there's a future Best In Show wiggling around in the growout!








Luckily, my LFS is very open to learning. I go in there at least once a week and hold "fish class" for the customers and employees, LOL.
I wouldn't breed him to a cambo VT, unless she's one you just HAVE to breed. I'd find him a nice black orchid, dragon, or metallic HM girl.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, bryanacute I'll pm you 

Maddy, that is definitely a keeper too! :lol: Mickey was actually from the store here. I intend to breed him with my DT geno lady - who obviously has super fertile eggs (233 babies later...) He has red, turquoise and black spots/streaks through his finnage, which he gets more intensely during conditioning (I feed my bettas too well :lol


----------



## bryzy

Thanks Sena


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem ^_^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sena you went to PJ's Pets? I agree that place is horrid there was a gorgeous little ct male who had so much fin rot he couldn't swim properly and was stuck between plants I watched him struggle then stuck my hand in the tank and freed him the guy saw me and got really mad for putting my hand in the tank and watched me the whole rest of the time.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes, they suck. My boyfriend wanted to see how bad they really were.... Here are two pictures to prove my point that pet stores are terrible places. THESE pictures is all the more encouragement to bring properly raised and healthy bettas.

One female was dead, one dying, the other had columnaris, and the other was sulking in the back with barely any fins left. And YES that is a hole in her back. Where her dorsal aught to be. I was so sad for those fish... The bubblegum machine thingy is a death trap. Barely half a gallon, and never cleaned. Is that any way to showcase a fish? To TREAT a fish?! When I show my fish off, their tanks are cleaned, they are healthy, warm and responsive to movement and food. not... THAT. -end rant- :roll:


----------



## bryzy

Ick… that's sad.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah... I have reviews on the blog I am writing (reviews of stores, items, and of course showing off my spawns and pretty bettas  ) and this one, and Aquarium Central are top for big no-nos.


----------



## twissfish

Look at all those jars.  The babies are so pretty. 

Those two last pics you posted are really sad.  I can't stand to see sick, dying bettas. A science teacher at school was using them to make an ecosystem in a 2 liter soda bottle. They had three inches of dirty, mucky water, and at the end she gave them all to us. I kept telling her that her students were just going to let them die and eventually she gave them to us to find homes for them because she didn't trust her students, either. I kept two of them and found homes for 16, but there are still a few homeless ones. :-(


----------



## bryzy

I would take one. How much?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is horrible! The poor bettas are not science experiments!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Now, if I were to teach students about bettas they wouldnt be experiments  Kinda why I am using the Farmer's Market to my advantage. Sell some art (for the bettas of course), show off the fish, give out brochures, maybe show videos when I have a laptop.


----------



## bryzy

That's a good idea! If only my farmers market wasn so early,outside and while its freezing.


----------



## Sena Hansler

-faceplam- ours made it more sensible xD early, yes, but at least it is indoors.  I will have to pick a table close to the doors, but not by the doors. 

Oh, spawn update, I will be culling the smallest of the runts. These guys are just not growing despite constant water changes.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Poor runts how many runts are there?


----------



## twissfish

I'd love to give them away here, but I can't ship! 
Here is one of the guys I've had for about a month now. When I first brought him home he was dull red and gray/grown and look at him now. He colored up nicely after a couple of hours. 

Sena, that's a great idea! All of the Farmer's Markets around here are outside, too. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

BeautifulBetta, I don't have a choice lol. They won't even be ready for January 25, since literally the smallest one is the size of a 1.5 week old (that is TINY). I could try jarring them early and see if they grow any bigger, faster, with daily water changes and no other fish. But then we risk the depression factor, as that is close to isolation (even if they stay next to each other)


----------



## bryzy

I can't pay shipping. Sorry


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wonder if there is anyone in your area on here?


----------



## bryzy

Well Pittpuppylove is 4 hours away. I would need someone in Belleville,Ofallon,Fairview Heights or mascoutah.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yeah I know bettafeathers she is a breeder I think she is in our area and so is Meganlbetta but she is new to betta keeping. Why you wondering?


----------



## bryzy

I want some pure bred bettas. I'm looking 4 a full HM female. I can't pay shipping.


----------



## bryzy

Also I'm in Illinois not Canada


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sorry lol thought she was talking to me lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: yes, illinois  Are you able to post in the classified ad section yet?

Note: One of the fry once again ate too much for their wee belly, and is bloated... again :roll: same fry, second time. Little poop may need to be jarred before everyone else just so I can monitor food!

BeautifulBetta :lol: All well ;p BettaFeathers in Edmonton, or close-ish?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

She is just outside of Edmonton I believe.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Do you think I could take a runt and raise it? I have the fry foods and supplies I could try although the poor guy probably wouldn't survive a car ride. Oh well culling is part of breeding bettas anyways.


----------



## Sena Hansler

If you want I could give you a "mystery" one :lol: They are not the super small ones, but there is one who is being massively bullied (got bonked on the head by one and a chunk of his/her caudal had been taken out by another one - at the same time! :roll


----------



## Sena Hansler

The second picture has the female who was the end of the two fry's attack :roll: If it gets worse she is being removed (the aggressors were too fast for me to know who did what lol)

There is a golden-green fry in there somewhere, who is more "yellow" than the first picture.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Would this mystery betta still be small enough to eat fry foods like mw? I will talk to my mom in the morning. I have 4 big 1 gal jars it could go into. Heater would need to be picked up... I have a bit of money... I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Does the fry in the third pic have purple fins? Have you seen the dt recently?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I believe MW would work along with the "first bites" or "small fish formula" which is what I am wanting to give the larger fry now.

Yup there are some others who have: purple bodies, fins, red fins, green bodies, green fins, blue fins, blue bodies, and a mix of colors :lol:

Haven't seen the DT, hopefully he is still there


----------



## Sena Hansler

Cool news: Found a potential family run business in Edmonton that actually cares to inform people of how to properly care for animals (gasp!) If I can, I'll be going to Edmonton to take a peek, and then hopefully I can have someone who will help distribute "Ebony Bettas" fish ^_^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is good because you have a lot of fish you need to sell lol. I can't wait untill christmas!

On a bad note my heater craked and I have no money for a new one, this is really bad because it is getting colder out and I was already low on heaters so I am using my sisters heater to heat 4 tanks! I need more money lol but don't we all!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I got an extra heater if you like. I'll send it with your fish when your mom comes


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I am asking for 5 heaters for Christmas and 3 canopies a filter a divider and a few more odds and ends lol. In other words I would love a new heater! I still can't believe how many fry there are!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Find a new thread I made if you want to see your pair. I couldn't resist! I had to show them off :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Here is a fun fact (learned from a cab driver) back in the 1990's breeding bettas took a lot more time, trial and error, and tweaking. With only books, and perhaps other people to teach him, he took 8 months to get his tank set up right for breeding bettas. There was no "quick dash to the Internet" if problems came up before during or after spawning. 

Anyways I shall be updating with more pictures here soon


----------



## bryzy

Can you post the thread?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thread for what? I learned it from the cab driver who drove me home tonight :lol:


----------



## bryzy

U said you mad a thread 2 show off the pair. Could you post the link?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh the thread is of my new crown tails Sena got me lol here is a link. They were a Christmas present but she couldn't help not showing them off XD
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=122129


----------



## Sena Hansler

It was really really hard to resist up until now LOL. 

I got some more pictures of the fry.  Sorry it is a bit darker - need another light bulb :roll: There is also some tannins still in the water :lol:

So excited - soon I will be breeding my crowntail pair ^_^ (Peaches and Double O Splenden)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wow those are gorgeous! They are so colorful!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes! =D They are also getting closer to being jarred. Some are just getting plain mean.


----------



## Setsuna

Sena Hansler said:


> Yes! =D They are also getting closer to being jarred. Some are just getting plain mean.


Sort out males from females and jar the males and leave the females in the tank cause females get along


----------



## Sena Hansler

I don't even know who's what :lol: I THINK picture 6 is a male. But I don't know  I only need to remove the meanies (and ones getting bullied if they are zoned in on)


----------



## bryzy

They look so good! I wish ur where in the US! I would snatch up the Double Tail!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol wish I knew where that fry went!!


----------



## Maddybelle

I've already jarred 4 of my babies. Mine are a bit smaller than yours, but these guys were stealing all the food from their smaller siblings.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I may do that with the inch long ones :lol: chubby little poops eat everything!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't think jarring is going to be fun  There is going to be a lot of water changes ahead of you lol. Have fun!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha I know ;p


----------



## Sena Hansler

*The jarred fry*

1. This fella has a cute metallic nose :3 His colors are not so true here since he was just jarred. 

2. This one has a hint of metallic, and red ventrals. And has daddy's "OOooo" face too :roll:

3. This one has a hint of purple, with black lining on the anal fin and plus the metallic green. Which seems to be oddly dominant considering most of my fry have that color.

4. another red and green (seems christmasy, hey?)

5. Supposed to have red fins but this one was one of the most stressed.

6. same thing as #5.

7. This one has red on the anal, ventrals and caudal while having a green dorsal with dad's delightful spots.

8. blue and red, posing for the camera :lol:

9. another red finned baby.

10. This one's a metallic green fella 

11. This one is like #7, with some more green specks on the body though. A nice mix of red and green. Very similar to some fighters colors that I've been seeing lately.

12 and 13 is the same fry, who has red fins and also dad's "OOOooo" face :lol: 

These guys were the biggest of the spawn. There are more of the medium-ish ones still in the tank, and I think they can stay in there. Once they have calmed down (they still ate though) I can probably get better pictures of their colors.


----------



## bryzy

Awwe so cute


----------



## Olympia

Beautiful babies, Sena!  
Will these guys be able to be shipped in the spring?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely


----------



## twissfish

Look how colorful they are!  
I love the OOOoo faces. Lol those faces made my day. I've never seen a betta with that expression before.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks lol

The last fry shown, had begun to "hyperventilate" dashing wildly and not eating. No colors either. I used only the water from the tank, plus all jarred fry are together so they see each other :/ I had decided to integrate the fry back to the tank and like magic the fry was fine :roll: it wasn't one of the bully ones so I didn't mind. I watched for a while and a couple fry checked him out and went back to foraging for food :lol:

On a good note the fry who posed for his picture is getting SERIOUS coloring!! Tomorrow I shall upload a picture of that little guy


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not a great photo, since it was taken with my iphone (camera died, and is charging right now :lol This is the ham who loves to pose.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is gorgeous!


----------



## bryzy

Wow! He has so much color!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely!!! He is the most colorful one right now


----------



## Sena Hansler

*Camera is charged!!*

OH. MY. GOD. The first picture (I wanna say she is a female?) has the coolest golden green coloring. The third picture, again I want to say female :lol: Has the softest red fins on a pale body.


----------



## bryzy

You really have a good spawn. Congrats!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks =D there's so many :3 and BeautifulBetta got to see them in person


----------



## bryzy

Wow! I bet she is going to buy some. I would.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha well she has her new delta, plus her crowntail pair :lol: I bet if she had room she would   hehe

I'm tempted to rehome those mean Haiwaii Platy and put all females into the 30 gallon tank upstairs. It's got live plants aplenty.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh that would be a nice sorority. I was going to do one in a 10 gal but think I should get a 20 gal  Then I shall come back and get fish from you 

By the way the little babies are so cute! There are so many though you can't see through the mass of bodies lol. They look great!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely :lol: Tomorrow (or tonight) I will be breeding Double O' Splenden and Peaches :3 If I can I will also set up Mickey and Janey.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So the ct pair and the dt x dt geno right? I love your dt male he is so pretty! I need to go to big als and see where you are getting your gorgeous fish from


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's right!! And yes you should go there lol


----------



## twissfish

They're coloring up nicely. :-D

I love the greenish ones! Oh, how I wish I could have one.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, I cleaned the jars again and this time I sectioned them all off by gender. I have A1 to A26, and then it starts at B1 (labels for jars) and goes up. I have about 35 or so jarred. 

There are slightly more males than females.

Telltale signs: 

- Shape and length of body
- flaring habits
- beards
- body color
- ventral fin length
- anal fin length
- submission lines

Most of the males have darker *bodies*, or have colored up a lot faster than most of the females. 

*Most of the females have tiny rounder bellies,* while the males (most) have seemingly inherited mom's thicker body, *but without the bellies*.

The *ventrals* on the males are fuller and longer, the females have shorter ventrals.

*Anal fin* on the males are longer, by double at least.

*Flaring* and *beards* go hand in hand, the males will flare, expanding their rounded caudals, showing off or attacking through the glass while the females show *submission stripes*, and try to dart through the glass excitedly. 

There are a few "unsure" ones, who were put on the female's or male's side. There is one male with a lighter body, and a few females who are a bit darker than the other females.

EDIT: The green/gold is a female, considering the body shape, ventral length, etc.


----------



## bryzy

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## BeckyFish97

More pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeease *puts on best puppy dog eyes* also completely random question here-is the curse of the early spawn logs true? I know a few members mentioned they posted logs before they started to breed and everytime they did that the breeding went wrong, but everytime they waited the breeding worked?


----------



## bryzy

Nope


----------



## Sena Hansler

I SWEAR THAT IS TRUE. Every time, it never fails. I'm just never gonna post a spawn until daddy'o does not eat the eggs xD As you can see, this spawn log was done when there were eggs in the nest. It's like a bloody curse upon us all LOL.

And yes I will post pictures, but first, lemme defrost. Did you know I found "Aquanimals" bowl holders in the second hand store? They were cute. Filthy, however, very much uncleaned. But would have been cute to have two of my spawn females in xD Instead of jars :lol: But I did not grab them since I do not want children to see fish as toys (the plastic figurines holding the bowls, symbolize toys, fun, kids, etc).


----------



## BeckyFish97

I knew it!!! Ahhh man this means I have to wait  how long till its safe?


----------



## Sena Hansler

No idea xD I was hoping the male wouldn't eat the eggs or fry but he didn't so not sure if you should wait until you move dad out or after they spawn. Most of my males ate the bloody eggs - but I found out it was the female who was highly infertile. Barely got any live fry. Though she did teach them all to breed... All 4 of them....


----------



## BeckyFish97

Haha oops! Must have been hard seeing all those eggs being lost! I think I'll wait till they start swimming just to be sure! Its probably bad luck to say this but I think they'll start hatching tomorrow and thursday and free swimming on friday and saturday-I HOPE!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh, hope so too! Lol. I want to find myself a halfmoon female, before my male is too old. Or at least a DeT female. He at least is a good father.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I think you'll find a little beauty soon


----------



## Sena Hansler

SO found that gold/green girl again. A13.

Anyways, first three are males

Fourth is female

A24. He has a kissy face.... wearing lipstick. :lol: He is very much full of himself, showing off to the males around him LOL.

A13 (on hold). She is never shy for the camera.


I am amazed at the outcome of colors in this spawn. 


There has been three casualties today; three females.


----------



## BeckyFish97

#slowtorture
Its killing me that you don't ship to the uk, I would totally buy the second male and "A13"


----------



## Sena Hansler

How hard is it for UK and CANADA to ship to each other? Still have transhippers I'm guessing?

BettaHeart already dibs'd the A13 girl :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97

The shipping isnt too hard apparently, I find the problem is it costs near 90dollars for shipping so for me it isnt really an option  maybe one day I'll make the trip to canada and bring some fishies home with me...and bettaheart is one lucky person


----------



## Sena Hansler

What's your postal code?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Alright, well, if you would like to buy or have a fry (or more) on hold for January, please leave me private messages.

I also have Ebonybettas.wordpress.com which I will be adding a "for sale" page of the fry soon.


----------



## twissfish

They get even more gorgeous with each visit to this thread.
Hope you and your babies are doing good!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yesterday I was going to move the fry upstairs with one of their larger submersible heaters except I ran out of tap water conditioner with changing the water for the jars :lol:

So now I have: More adult food (the smallest adult granules I have found), two bottles of tap water conditioner, and a 6 gallon tub to hold water for downstairs (making it easier to clean the jars).

And boy, is that a chore. But worth it. I am one of the few people who do not mind doing this tedious thing.


----------



## bryzy

OMG I swear the first 1 is like a mini version of Neptune.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yup xD Neptune is actually like my dragonscale HM, the father of the spawn :lol:

Oh, a guy came over to buy the mattress I wanted to get rid of (made room in the fish room) and asked for a tour of the fishies. He is amazed, and mentioned he is an auctioneer, PLUS has a tank that he will give to me!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Here are some pictures of the tank and the fry. It is a smaller tank, due to the fact the larger one was harder to clean :lol: These are mostly females.

Unfortunately during the move, one of the larger ones decided to kill a smaller sibling, and carry him/her around in her mouth like a ragdoll :roll: Now they have room to keep away from the meaner, bigger siblings.


----------



## Devina

Oh they're so gorgeous! Just read all 32 pages.


----------



## bryzy

They look speckled!


----------



## bryzy

Sena's male (daddy of spawn)
My Neptune
View attachment 71374

The only difference is mine is a butterfly and has a more brighter blue.


----------



## bryzy

Sorry senas male daddy of spawn
View attachment 71375


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yup, mine has more green look to him in darker light, and more blue in brighter lights haha. :lol: Yours also has a better spread, as with mine I would need to find a full 180 female to get better HM.

Yes, some of the fry are speckled, some also almost got that wild type look to them too. I'm happy with how this turned out!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Here are some more pictures. When the high speed internet decides to actually be high speed, I'll also have a video.


----------



## Sena Hansler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57dYl8iB2M

If anyone watches it before the audio kicks in, yes, that IS Jeff Dunham in the background. Then at the end, a roll of tape went for a swim in the sink. 

Anyways, here is a short clip of mostly females. The gimpy one at the end is a male, who is free to anyone on here only.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Oh he has really nice coloring and I love him. But I don't know what my parents would think if a betta appeared on our doorstep. Looks like you had a really nice spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, I added more to the tank in order to have the wee ones protected by their bully siblings. There is one female in particular I am watching since she flares, and stalks -.-


----------



## Sena Hansler

The large gimpy swimmer boy, is actually swimming more normally. Back end does sink a little, but not as bad. I also added a bubbler, Which distributes heat better while getting them not to be lazy poops  He has not flared yet, or bitten anyone, he is one of the gentlest males I've got.

Oh and for those who did not know, one fry decided he wanted to eat a piece of java moss, and it went from his mouth to his gill. We got it out, and it was a tad inflamed, but this fella is lucky I check everyone - even at a 200+ count. He is now jarred and food for him is MONITORED :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sorry for burry pictures, they do not hold still.

I have them in what was the community tank (there are still four baby platys in there roughly the same size). That is a 30 gallon regular. So far so good... There is a soft tubed bubbler in the back under the gravel that does give the water a bit of movement.

Most of these fellas are females, with a few males here and there.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I tried reading all 33 pages, but I gave up on page seven. Oh well. Any pics of that male you mentioned? The one with the gimpy back? I know, there's probably pics on other pages, but I'm just to lazy :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

This fella  The bottom one who is tilted.


----------



## anthonyt20

Wow i read everything beautiful fish . 
please keep us updated on the fish especially the males


----------



## Setsuna

nice colors. my wilds dont haven have colors yet only the green gill covers unlike show bettas i cant sex mines yet i bet yours are easy to sex


----------



## Sena Hansler

Most of mine are easy to sex ^_^ there are a few "hmmm" ones which may end up being slow growing males... Or surprise females. About 70-80% are female!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Fishies ^_^


----------



## Myates

So pretty! Great job on them!


----------



## Setsuna

Very good looking. I kinda speparated the bigger ones to a diff tank so the smaller ones will have more chances at growing fast


----------



## Sena Hansler

Same here!!  and they are in a 30 gallon (the smaller ones). I have to remove the macho female soon here... She is just brutal.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have one ON HOLD fella (Syriiven) and A20 in two of the 1 gallons I was not using :lol: A20 loves it, but I am finding little "V" did not like the change. If you gradually increase the amount of water in the tank, he will be fine.


----------



## Syriiven

I will definitely try my best not to stress him out with too much space. So I haven't been able to see, but is my little Vol'jin developing a good dragonscale coat like A20 seems to? I just find the way the scales grow like that fascinating! And is he still blue-green, or more green now? I'm sorry for the questions, but I dont want to have to harass you to harass him with pics when he doesnt sit still xD

And are you keeping A20 or is he reserved? Cause if not I'll definitely reserve him! Such a beautiful coloring and he seems more grown too.


----------



## Syriiven

Btw, this thread is HUGE xD Just like your spawn, which is still incredible. Was so cool to see the babys grow over the pages =)


----------



## Sena Hansler

He is more green now surprisingly. And A20 I'd love to keep... But probably won't.


----------



## Syriiven

A lot fo them seem to have a definite green shade to them from the pics I've seen =)

If you're willing to part, I can definitely give him a good home =) But I dont want to steal him from you xD


----------



## Syriiven

Are you trying to establish a specific line, Sena?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not really trying to establish a line xD If you want him say so now, before I make up my mind on keeping him! :lol:

"See Spot swim.

See Spot eat.

See Spot bloat.

See Spot Float."

THAT is for the little goof girlie who ate way too much (pig!) and is now jarred to recover from SBD :lol: Red fins, and when I removed her her colour faded to one red spot on her dorsal, two symmetrical streaks on her caudal and lining on the anal :roll:


----------



## Syriiven

Sent the pm! Are you going to continue spawning the dad? I ask cuz he's great looking and I have my heart set on a future halfmoon/rosetail i dont have to get off Aquabid =P


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Okay then I'll make a note in the other thread. ;p

I may breed him one more time if I can find a full 180 or over female ASAP.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, so I totally wont stalk your breeding threads xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Already bred my crowntails :lol: My muncher-father-crowntail left me with about 50 fry or so though :roll: _I caught him in the act!_ NEXT spawn is doubletail crowntail, which will be Mickey and Peaches.


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo~ interesting =D i dont think i've seen a double ct


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's what I will be trying next :3 To achieve a decent looking rare interesting fishy.


----------



## Syriiven

You know, it'd be need if betta double tails had vertical tails like fnacy goldfish do, instead of being ontop of one another. You know what I mean?


----------



## Sena Hansler

That would be different :lol:


----------



## Syriiven

I think that would be an amazing look to HM's and CT's, all those extra rays. But then the HM's tails may be really too heavy.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah, more than likely unfortunately. I'll also be breeding my HMPKEE to a regular HM to bring out a medium length of HM so the fish can SWIM and perhaps help the owner by not having to deal with tail biting at all or as much.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, i imagine that woud be nice for them. I dont miss tail biting episodes with Phy


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ares still does it but not as much. Mickey (DT) is a stress biter, while Ares just has too much finnage!


----------



## Syriiven

Ah, so much attitude and drama in such small fishes.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know x.x it can be a pain at times xD


----------



## Syriiven

I feel a little bad griping about him now tho, I was heartbroken when he passed suddenly next month. But if V is just as moody it'll be a little like having a Phy II xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

I got a sponge filter and my IALs in the mail today :3 YAY!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! So is there anything your water might have that I should think about getting for my babys? Or should they be okay with proper acclimation?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I use tap water conditioner and that is it. I never add other junk in there. proper acclimation should do it  Temperature is at 78-80.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, will have adjustable 50W heater before pick up =)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Awesome :3


----------



## Syriiven

Getting super excited =D baby fishies!!


----------



## Mahsfish

Update?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

All are grown up and at theit forever homes, the parents off this spawn are also in new homes, Ares is going blind, and Janey is not doing very well unfortunately, she had to be pulled from the sorority.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ares is doing good and is now in my hands. His disability is definatly not taking away from his quality of life and I am planning to breed him in early April, before he goes compleatly blind. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mahsfish

Do you have pics of the fry? As adults and what they looked like? Was the female a veil or hm or delta?


----------



## Jayloo

Keep us updated on the babies. Good luck!


----------



## MattsBettas

Out of respect to Sena and due to the lack of information beautifulbetta123 and I have, I am requesting that commenting on this thread ceases.

Sena was forced to get rid of her stock, which was divided among three members on this site. We do not have pictures, the fry are gone, and the parents have been rehomed. Sorry to disappoint everyone.


----------

